# Hondon De Las Nieves



## zinaida68 (Nov 10, 2012)

Flying out tomorrow 18th December 2012 we have bought a new house in Urb MONTANOSA . Hiring a car from Alicante Airport for two weeks till we buy a new car there. Need to drive around to find local furniture stores and DIY stores, any suggestions as to where to start looking would be a great help, especially from anyone living local to us or on the same Urb. We are an elderly couple retiring to Spain and looking forward to starting a new life in Spain. What is the weather like in January / February hope its warmer than the UK as we need to get lots done to the new house and garden including installing a pool, any suggestions as to the best people to install the pool and average costs would be great.
Carl

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zinaida68 said:


> Flying out tomorrow 18th December 2012 we have bought a new house in Urb MONTANOSA . Hiring a car from Alicante Airport for two weeks till we buy a new car there. Need to drive around to find local furniture stores and DIY stores, any suggestions as to where to start looking would be a great help, especially from anyone living local to us or on the same Urb. We are an elderly couple retiring to Spain and looking forward to starting a new life in Spain. What is the weather like in January / February hope its warmer than the UK as we need to get lots done to the new house and garden including installing a pool, any suggestions as to the best people to install the pool and average costs would be great.
> Carl
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


wow!! that was fast!!

you were only looking & thinking about it a few weeks ago 

I'm not local enough to help specifically - but you do know that *Hondon De Las Nieves *means _Depths of the Snow, _don't you??

this will give you an idea of the weather - if you scroll down you'll find a 'history' function Weather Forecast Hondon de las Nieves, Spain | Hondon de las Nieves Weather | Wunderground

you did check with the ayuntamiento that you can get planning permission for a pool before buying, didn't you??

bear in mind that you need planning permission for pretty much any & all improvements/alterations you want to make to a property - you're even _supposed _to get permission to paint interior walls!! ​


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> wow!! that was fast!!
> 
> you were only looking & thinking about it a few weeks ago
> 
> ...


Likewise for daily forecasts for seven days, add to your favourites:

The Weather: Fondó de les Neus, el/Hondón de las Nieves (Alacant/Alicante) - Forecast - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

which is from the Spanish Met Office


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well whatever anyone else says, the weather in Spain is always going to be warmer in the winter than UK. We are a lot further south. That doesn't mean it doesn't get cold but for your first winter here you will definitely feel good!!! Once you have acclimatised to the summers though, winter will feel chilly. Today, in the campo north of Nerja, it is 25C. BBQ weather in uk and absolutely wonderful. The forecast for Christmas Day is around 26C but we will have a roaring log fire from 5 pm because it is Christmas!!!! There are ways around the licence problem for swimming pools and legal but if you don't already have a licence in place you almost certainly won't get one. When you have made 5 posts PM me and I'll tell you how to get a pool legally. But do think about the water shortage here in Spain; the more pools the greater the shortage....


----------

